# Model 941 .22 mag. Revolver any problems good or bad



## hideit

Always stayed away from taurus but considering this
suggestions?


----------



## tom1911sigfreak

I have a 990 that is giving me all kinds of problems right from the get go. I sent it back once, and it came back worst than when I sent it. let a local Smith check it out and he got it to work for about 100 rounds. Now its back with Taurus. The problem is it will shoot about 7 out of the 9 rounds then jam up to the point you have to pull back on the hammer and spin the cylinder at the same time. If I had to do it over again I would have paid more for something better. As with a .22 you are going to want a good one, my thinking as you will shoot it much more than a large caliper gun. I was expecting to shoot a brick at a time. I have maybe 500 rounds total nursing it along.Good thing I have a ruger mark 2, or i'd have no .22 to shoot. The real kicker is Taurus prices aren't really cheap anymore I think dealer cost on a 941 is around $309. by the time dealer makes a few bucks and state gets there cut your at easy $350-375. Thats a good piece of change for a plinking gun. just my 2 cents. good luck!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

tom1911sigfreak said:


> I have a 990 that is giving me all kinds of problems right from the get go. I sent it back once, and it came back worst than when I sent it. let a local Smith check it out and he got it to work for about 100 rounds. Now its back with Taurus. The problem is it will shoot about 7 out of the 9 rounds then jam up to the point you have to pull back on the hammer and spin the cylinder at the same time. If I had to do it over again I would have paid more for something better. As with a .22 you are going to want a good one, my thinking as you will shoot it much more than a large caliper gun. I was expecting to shoot a brick at a time. I have maybe 500 rounds total nursing it along.Good thing I have a ruger mark 2, or i'd have no .22 to shoot. The real kicker is Taurus prices aren't really cheap anymore I think dealer cost on a 941 is around $309. by the time dealer makes a few bucks and state gets there cut your at easy $350-375. Thats a good piece of change for a plinking gun. just my 2 cents. good luck!


sounds like a piece of crap, i will buy it from you at piece of crap prices


----------



## ronmail65

hideit said:


> Always stayed away from taurus but considering this
> suggestions?


I've heard from a couple different sources that the triggers on these are heavy and long - not fun to shoot. Normally I wouldn't gossip, but 2 different people on 2 different occassions said essentially the exact same thing so I'm guessing there might be something to it. I hear the S&W 617 is great -- but it is expensive. Ruger has something new I think.... plus they've got the single six revolvers, but of course they're single action only.

Are you specifically looking for a double action revolver in 22LR, or are you open to other alternatives? I've tried a few 22LRs - revolvers and semi-autos. My favorite is the Ruger Mark III Target - accurate, reliable, nice trigger, fun.


----------



## skipper78

Pull hamer back single action short pull .
'


----------



## hideit

no i have a 22lr
considering what i want for a 22WMR
I really want ruger SP101 to come out in 22WMR - the cartridge length is less than the 32mag so the frame is ok ready to go


----------



## tom1911sigfreak

Just a follow up I got the 990 back and so far has 300+ rounds through it and is working good now. I guess if you stay on top of taurus they will come through. My dealers wife had a shouting match with a woman from taurus as from where my dealer ships from and where to pick the gun up. I'm just glad its fixed. I have just bought a pt-92 so i'm gonna keep a few taurus's and get a few more if I find a good deal.


----------



## hideit

Good for you. Glad it is now working. 
Mam oh man I hate to think of buying a S&W and the hi cost for a 22wmr


----------



## tom1911sigfreak

Thanks! My dealer had a 941 along with my 990 and really tied to push that 941! The ammo is really out in left field for the 941. My 990 is a fun gun but my ruger mark II with a red dot on it is the Sh*&. I shoot that the most. I had a chiappa 1911-22 nice looking gun but cases ejected all on my arms and down my neck. It had to go! I'm wondering if them bersa thunder .22's are any good?


----------

